# ESPN announced ESPN 3D has been cut



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

> ESPN is yanking the cord on ESPN 3D. It'll shut down by the end of the year. A couple of ESPNers will lose their jobs due to the move.


http://deadspin.com/espn-is-yanking-the-cord-on-espn-3d-itll-shut-down-by-512855045


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

There was a ESPN 3D?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

What's 3D :sleeping:


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

What's ESPN??


----------



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I liked the Golf in 3D. Really gave a good perspective rather than everything looking flat. Some football was good but camera shots from some stadiums are so high that there wasn't much difference between that and 2d. Bball... well I don;'t bother to watch it anyhow, but it looked like it was more beneficial for 3D from the ads they ran. 

You don't sell 3D sets without content and without sets they don't make an effort to program more 3D. Self defeating it seems.

Oh well, 3D movies and nature shows are still good.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well now, that should open up some bandwidth on the existing satellites wouldn't ya say?


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

Now we can concentrate on 4K!! Lets hope that turns out better!!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

tommiet said:


> What's ESPN??


That's where you can tell what's going to happen before it happens - I just asked by daughter.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

So, what does that leave for 3D?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"3net" and PPV is all that is left, IIRC.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

So glad that TV manufacturers are wasting resources and hardware on this mess.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It would seem those of us who picked the "it's a fad" side are being proven correct over time. I have nothing against 3D... but I've seen several iterations of "3D is the best and here to stay" come and go... this really felt like more of the same... better technology now than ever before, but still a passing fad.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> It would seem those of us who picked the "it's a fad" side are being proven correct over time. I have nothing against 3D...


Yep. Yet we were the ones who were "out of touch". LOL.

I actually do have something against 3D. If a movie is in 3D, I most likely will not be able to see it in a theater since my wife hates 3D. Gives her a headache. But since theaters get to charge a premium for 3D, they are not motivated to show a non-3D version. The quicker the fad dies the better.

And as the previous poster said, bring on 4K.


----------



## morefaves (Jul 28, 2008)

If they would broadcast more Live Events in 3D it might have caught on. Broadcasting stuff from years ago just didn't cut it.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Wonder what 3D in 4K on a 150" monitor would look like . . . 


:eek2:


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Herdfan said:


> Yep. Yet we were the ones who were "out of touch". LOL.
> 
> I actually do have something against 3D. If a movie is in 3D, I most likely will not be able to see it in a theater since my wife hates 3D. Gives her a headache. But since theaters get to charge a premium for 3D, they are not motivated to show a non-3D version. The quicker the fad dies the better.
> 
> And as the previous poster said, bring on 4K.


Just so you know, 4K requires 4x as much bandwidth as 1080p HDTV.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

And 4X the screen area!

:righton:


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

Athlon646464 said:


> That's where you can tell what's going to happen before it happens - I just asked by daughter.


Thank your daughter for me!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

tommiet said:


> Thank your daughter for me!


She said because she has ESPN she knew you would thank her.

!rolling


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

It lasted longer than I thought it would.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

> I liked the Golf in 3D. Really gave a good perspective rather than everything looking flat. Some football was good but camera shots from some stadiums are so high that there wasn't much difference between that and 2d. Bball... well I don;'t bother to watch it anyhow, but it looked like it was more beneficial for 3D from the ads they ran.
> 
> You don't sell 3D sets without content and without sets they don't make an effort to program more 3D. Self defeating it seems.
> 
> Oh well, 3D movies and nature shows are still good.


Very much agree, the Masters in 3D was fantastic!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm still not impress by the current 3D technology.

Maybe when they mount a camera in a baseball catcher's helmet. I might be impress.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My family and friends really enjoy 3d movies, especially ones like Hugo. Last year we watched 2 or 3 football games in 3d and also enjoyed the whole new perspective. It was like being on the sidelines and watching. We'll miss the football. I think those who dis it and call it a fad really haven't given it much of a chance. I don't think the technology is dying, I think it'll get better. Until it does it won't be profitable.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

We need a premium channel like HBO to step up and offer 3D movies (maybe 4 new not repeated movies a month). For those of us that have invested in a 3D TV would you pay $10mo for this service or something like it? My thinking is that #1 it's almost impossible to rent a 3D blu-ray, #2 going to just one 3D movie a month with a spouse (no kids) and no food purchases will set you back at least $20. In 2011 48 3d movies were released, in 2012 57 3D movies were released, in 2013 37 3D movies are set for release, so they won't run out of new movies to show. I don't even have kids but I would become a HBO subscriber if they offered this option. I think HBO would get a lot of new subscribers, especially considering how many new 3D TV's will be sold each year.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

inazsully said:


> My thinking is that #1 it's almost impossible to rent a 3D blu-ray,..


In case you or anyone else is interested, there's options like...
http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/StoreFront.bok
http://www.3dbymail.com/index/default.php
and for streaming, http://www.vudu.com/movies/#search/3d


----------



## HiDefRev (Jan 15, 2007)

Indeed. I'm going to miss _*ESPN 3D*_. They actually showed a few good events in the format.. I especially enjoyed the _*BCS National Championship Game*_ in 3D.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

inazsully said:


> We need a premium channel like HBO to step up and offer 3D movies (maybe 4 new not repeated movies a month). For those of us that have invested in a 3D TV would you pay $10mo for this service or something like it? My thinking is that #1 it's almost impossible to rent a 3D blu-ray, #2 going to just one 3D movie a month with a spouse (no kids) and no food purchases will set you back at least $20. In 2011 48 3d movies were released, in 2012 57 3D movies were released, in 2013 37 3D movies are set for release, so they won't run out of new movies to show. I don't even have kids but I would become a HBO subscriber if they offered this option. I think HBO would get a lot of new subscribers, especially considering how many new 3D TV's will be sold each year.


HBO already does have 3D service. So does Starz. They are on demand. I have them both through Verizon FIOS. That's what 3D is good for. Yeah when I first got my 3D TV I watched ESPN 3D for some basketball games but once you've seen it, well you've seen it. Movies are the thing that always was of interest to me when I bought mine. And I didn't pay $1500 for it or anything. I got a good deal a year ago from Best Buy. Got the TV, 3D BR player, glasses, etc for around $1000 total. Since then, anytime we've bought a Blu ray movie that was out in 3D we buy the one with the 3D one included. That along with Starz and HBO's 3D on demand channels is fine.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I loved watching golf and football in 3D as well as some of the boxing they had on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

When I had Xfinity/Comcast they carried HBO 3D and Starz 3D on On Demand. When I switched over to DTV I was disappointed to see that they didn't carry that programming. On me for not checking first.


----------

